# Help please re hcg levels and symptoms :(



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Emily,

I've read most of the posts ladies have written on this section and the various responses and found them really helpful, so thank you   I know that you don't really deal with hcg levels in your job as such, but wondered if I could ask a question anyway to see what your thoughts are as I'm beside myself with worry at the moment  

I am 5 weeks pg today with surprise natural bfp (3 days before initial consultation for ivf! I have pcos) I had a very small amount of bleeding (pink when I wiped) on Saturday afternoon (2 days ago) and due to pains I'd been having was concerned over ectopic so went to hospital to be on the safe side. Turns out my hcg levels were at 3036 and I have an ectropion cervix, but cervix tightly closed etc. Had no more bleeding since and had no pain on examination. Cramping is tonnes better today and yesterday.

Went back in today for repeat hcg levels. Cramps and twinges have settled right down, but breasts have too   Still swollen but not very sore at all now in spite of regular prodding from me! Is this normal? My hcg levels were done 42 hours (so not quite the 2-3 days they suggest for 5 weeks pg hcg levels doubling) after the ones on Saturday afternoon and I just got results and they're 4931. So although they've not doubled, they're up over 66% (which is apparently what they look for?)

I have a scan tomorrow morning at local hospital epu so       everything is okay there and they see sac in the right place. 

I'm just really after some honesty on whether I should prepare myself for the worst based on cramping and breast symptoms lessoning and hcg levels, or whether I should try and be hopeful? Would really really appreciate any advice you can give me

Thank you  
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think everything sounds fine, hcg increases at such a rate now that a few hours makes a huge difference. Symptoms vary at this stage, so one day your boobs will kill, and you feel exhausted, the next you are full of energy, and spend all day prodding your boobs, and then wondering if they are really feeling tender or is it just because you have been prodding them! (Been there!!)
I'm sure all will be well tomorrow, thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi 

Thank you so much for replying - I read it this morning before I got out of bed and it helped settle my nerves a little. Everything went fine - gestational sac and yoke seen and in the right place  Also consistent with the weeks I'd put myself at too. I know I still have such a long way to go but am keeping everything crossed for Mondays' reassurance scan to see if they can see the heart beat, but I'll only be 6 weeks on Monday so it may be too early.

I seem to spend half my time poking my boobs and the other half knicker checking like a loony  

Thanks again for the help, you are a little star  

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad it went well, let me know how Monday goes xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi emilycaitlin,

I hope you've had a lovely holiday 

I just was after a little more advice... I had my reassurance scan on Monday (6th June) and saw a little flickering heartbeat. Baby measured small (well, from what I googled afterwards...! But the nurse and sonographer said it looked fine and exactly what they'd expect for my gestation). I since queried the small size with the fertility nurse and she said there's a range and my baby was within the range and they had no concerns at all... phew... flipping google!  )

Anyway, I've been having some nausea on and off - no set patterns re times of day or anything. Some days I barely notice it and other days it's knocked me sideways for an hour or two - no vomiting though. It's generally been worse when I get hungry and feels much better when I eat. I've had some food aversions too, but normally only when I'm feeling sick.

I woke up on Wednesday (2 days ago) and felt fine - no sore boobs, no mild nausea (which I'd had the 2 mornings in bed for a short while on the Monday and Tuesday), didn't have my morning, er, 'loose stools' (sorry, tmi!) and I suppose I felt different, but this could have just been panic at my lack of symptoms. I was a tad on the hysterical side. I mananged to speak on the phone with a midwife, an EPU nurse and a fertility nurse who all said not to worry and this can happen. But I'm incredibly worried about missed miscarriages 

Later on Wednesday I felt sick again and my boobs started hurting. On Thursday morning I had my usual bowel activity (sorry...!) again but barely any nausea all day and no food aversions at all like I had been having. I'm just worried as feel my symptoms (proper nausea etc) started up but I only got a few days of that then they eased right off again. This morning my boobs weren't too sore, but are hurting a little bit more now but not too much - they are still swollen though. I did have very very very mild nausea on waking and I had my loose poo's again. I also noticed a linea negra starting on my belly on Wednesday which has become slightly more noticeable as the days have gone on, but not much.

I'm still getting the occasional twinge and mild cramping too every day.

I think I'm after someone telling me that symptoms changing and lessoning at 6 and a half weeks doesn't necessarily spell disaster and there is still some hope for me. I have another scan on 27th June when I'll be 9 weeks but am so so afraid I'll get there and baby will have stopped growing 

Thanks for your help.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Now that you have seen the heartbeat at 6 weeks, your risk of miscarriage goes down to 4%, so it is unlikely that you will have a missed miscarriage. Usually, yhat is found at the twelve week scan and the heartbeat has never developed. Everything you have described sounds absolutely normal for this stage. It's often from 7-8 weeks that symptoms get stronger, and some people never have anything at all,

Try to relax a bit, everything is going well,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah Emily, thanks for the quick reply  

I feel a bit better hearing that but think I'll still be worrying until it comes out pink and screaming  

I'll keep praying for bad nausea and vomiting to kick in, and right over the weekend would be lovely   Fingers crossed  

Thank you so much again 

xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello again! Yet another question... sorry...! I started with really strong nausea on Fri mid morning, so much so that I came home sick from work for the first time ever! I was of course convinced it was a bug  Anyway, I felt really sick on and off all day and in waves over the weekend, but so far today I've only had a 15 spell late morning which settled down and then I ate something and been fine since, if not very hungry. Boobs getting less sore as days gone on (but were agony over the weekend) and food aversions aren't as strong now. Have had quite a lot of cramps, lasting longer each day but only mild really and generally in the morning.

Does all that sound normal still?? Sorry to ask basically the same question again-if it's any consolation, I'm doing my own head in too 

Thanks xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please don't worry, symptoms tend to come and go, so some days they are less, and the next day they are back with a vengeance!
Everything sounds fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you again Emilycaitlin


----------

